# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Good Hotels in Hyderabad near railway station

## mano133

The City of the Nizams- Hyderabad is the largest city of Andhra Pradesh and is one of Indias culturally significant cities of India. Hyderabad is one of the metropolises of India and is very well connected with the rest of the country by roads, railways and airways. The Rajiv Gandhi International Airport connects it with the rest of the world. Secunderabad Junction is the headquarters of the south central railway system and it is located on the northern side of the Hussain sagar Lake. It is the largest and most important railway stations in Hyderabad city and caters to express trains. Read on to find out more about the city and also check out some good hotels in Hyderabad near railway station at .com


hotels in Hyderabad

----------

